# Puppies!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue took in a mixed breed female a few weeks ago and during her vet check, discovered she was, well, "in a family way." She delivered 7 (yes, 7) healthy puppies about 2 weeks ago. As you can tell from the photos, apparently Momma "got around!" :blink: 



And Papa? Well, Papa was a rollin' stone! We have absolutely no idea what breeds make up these adorable little ones!


Momma is now around 14 pounds and appears to be a poodle terrier mix. Momma and her adorable babies will all be available for adoption from NMR when the pups are old enough to go to their new homes.


Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Boy momma looks tired. I am so glad tbey will all be so well taken care of. They are so cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Seven, holy cow, poor, momma, I hope they all find loving homes, momma will be so relieved :HistericalSmiley:


----------

